# Selling IG on ebay



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

hello

im selling my guard army im not looking to split i would trade for a dark eldar army of similar points ( new models) 
here is the link and the list
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Huge-Impe...81?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item4cfa3d91a9

Commissar yarrick ( resin)
Iron hand straken
Gunnery sergeant harker
3 priests 
3 sanctioned psykers
Schaffers last chancers ( all models)
30 storm stroopers ( 10 not pictured)
Tech priest with 3 servitors
7 ogryns 
4 chimeras
2 russ' with all bits
3 Valkyries ( 1 converted to a vendetta)
10 heavy weapons teams Inc Forgeworld Seth korps
1 converted sly marbo
80 guard Inc 6 snipers 5 plasma guns 3 melta guns

30 unused guard ( in pile) 
box with spares


----------

